# Prickly things......



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

I had a fab walk this morning with Daisy. We wnt to our local woods and she had a great time running around and always came back like a good girl. the trouble was we had to stop evey five minutes so that I could remove half a bush from her coat!

I forgot to put her Equafleece on as this normally helps but I was thinking I can't really do this in the summer.

So I was wondering....if I cut her coat a bit shorter would it still collect things on our walks? I just don't remember it being this bad last year when we got her and her coat was shorter?

Thanks.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Sounds like a normal walk for me ....  

A shorter cut won't collect half the woods when you walk Daisy .. My girls will be having a cut soon for this very reason ... soft, velvet and practical cut .. my hubby prefers the shorter cut .. it is very tactile  less matts too


----------



## calli.h (Aug 29, 2011)

Sarah snap, dead leaves branches and muck a daily haul for Arthur! 

We're thinking the same about cutting the coat - love it long but he gets hot so it has to be trimmed shorter before it gets warmer, plus he is starting to resemble a small heep at the moment as he has loads of fluffy puppy hair at the tips.....


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Lady brought it a bug on her coat yesterday!!! EEEEEKKKK!!! we have been having such weird weather that we actually have bugs and snow at the same time...strange!! but she will be off the groomers soon to get a much shorter coat soon....I wish I could do it myself...but her hair is so light the clippers just seem to push her hair down


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Yep, I'm sure half of swinley forest was stuck in Betty's coat after this weekend.
Her coat is the longest it has ever been and I notice a lot more ''stuff' getting caught in her fur... it's quite funny when she notices that something is stuck and she put the brakes on all of sudden to try and get it out though


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

calli.h said:


> Sarah snap, dead leaves branches and muck a daily haul for Arthur!
> 
> We're thinking the same about cutting the coat - love it long but he gets hot so it has to be trimmed shorter before it gets warmer, plus he is starting to resemble a small heep at the moment as he has loads of fluffy puppy hair at the tips.....


Does Arthur pant a lot?? Betty has been doing this more recently and wondered whether it is just down to her fur being longer??


----------



## calli.h (Aug 29, 2011)

colpa110 said:


> Does Arthur pant a lot?? Betty has been doing this more recently and wondered whether it is just down to her fur being longer??


Colin yes I noticed today that Arthur was panting more - as even tho it was raining it was humid, Arthurs coat is quite long and dense, so Im thinking he will need a good thinning to keep him cooler thats if I dont go the whole hog with trimming it short. 

When we took him to the groomers (for a puppy trim session) the man said to me was his mum a red cocker (which she was) and he said he would get a really thick heavy coat as that colour cocker is quite course and thick. Im not sure what Bettys mum was as her and Arthur and similar in colour!?


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Welcome to Beau's world  When out walking or just in the garden she is a muck magnet and seems to collect everything  Still perservering with the longer coat though  xx


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Last summer we had to have Izzie cut realy short beecause she was getting way too hot & panting on walks. So much so that she started to find shae on the walks under trees & laid down for a rest! She never sits on walks as she loves them so much, so we knew she needed cutting.

She also gets loads of things stuck in her coat when it's long, sticky buds were always the worst, a couple of times we've had to sit pulling them out when she was covered in them! It doesn't happen when she is short, so it is much more practical. But obviously we do love her a bit longer & curlier it's just not easy to maintain :/ x


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

calli.h said:


> Colin yes I noticed today that Arthur was panting more - as even tho it was raining it was humid, Arthurs coat is quite long and dense, so Im thinking he will need a good thinning to keep him cooler thats if I dont go the whole hog with trimming it short.
> 
> When we took him to the groomers (for a puppy trim session) the man said to me was his mum a red cocker (which she was) and he said he would get a really thick heavy coat as that colour cocker is quite course and thick. Im not sure what Bettys mum was as her and Arthur and similar in colour!?


That's interesting - we're on a waiting list for our next poo and mum is a dark red cocker. She's a working cocker though and I thought they had thinner coats. What mix is Arthur?


----------



## calli.h (Aug 29, 2011)

jane she was a show cocker -mostly red with white patches - ive not researched what he said. Exciting news about new pup tho, were very tempted but waiting till my youngest goes to school I think x


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Buddy always comes home with Thistles stuck to his legs ,i hate them there so hard to get out .
Im hating the warmer weather as i feel its to hot for Buddy in his equafleece(which stop them sticking to his body) so ive had his tummy clipped to stop them sticking there as well.
Equafleece need to bring out a cooler/still waterproof coat for summer.


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Janev1000 said:


> That's interesting - we're on a waiting list for our next poo and mum is a dark red cocker. She's a working cocker though and I thought they had thinner coats. What mix is Arthur?


Buddys from a working cocker ,im not sure about thinner coats but i do believe they dont grow as long Buddys 9 mths and ive only just had his body trimmed(1inch) as it dosnt seem to grow that quickly ,show cockers do have longer quicker growing fur.


----------

